# Cutting a plug off a heater



## ChrisP (9 Mar 2018)

Hi all, I just bought a JBL Protemp s150 heater and it has turned up with a euro style plug. Does anyone know if it will invalidate the warranty if I cut it off? I have contacted JBL but so far no response.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Mar 2018)

Just get one of these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Euro-to-...374697?hash=item3ae59cffa9:g:u-YAAOSw8HBZKTIW


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Mar 2018)

Have you checked that it's the right voltage? I think most of Europe uses the same as us, but I would check it's OK before plugging it in.


----------



## ian_m (10 Mar 2018)

Go for the adapter as easier and if your have to claim under warranty you will not have "modified" it.

On saying that I put have put UK plugs on some of my gear as UK plugs are often smaller than adapters, as some adapters are too wide and block adjacent sockets on 4 way extension leads. And why not...If I ever had to claim under warranty would argue they supplied incorrect plug so I correct this....


----------



## ChrisP (10 Mar 2018)

Thanks all I'll go with an adapter. I currently have it plugged in to one of those shaving style adapters but it doesn't fit very well. You have to angle it a bit to make a connection. So tempted to just cut the bugger off though


----------



## Twisted Melon (10 Mar 2018)

This looks pretty good. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invero®-Europe-Converter-Socket-Adapter/dp/B01NH5MNDP


----------



## jameson_uk (11 Mar 2018)

Twisted Melon said:


> This looks pretty good.
> 
> -Europe-Converter-Socket-Adapter/dp/B01NH5MNDP" target="_blank" class="link link--external" data-proxy-href="/forum/proxy.php?link=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.co.uk%2FInvero%5Bemoji768%5D-Europe-Converter-Socket-Adapter%2Fdp%2FB01NH5MNDP&hash=156bc7a5829be0565d913f7aa3817e44" rel="nofollow noopener">https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invero-Europe-Converter-Socket-Adapter/dp/B01NH5MNDP


I use a similar one that I think I picked up from Wilko for a couple of quid.  Much better than a normal shaver adaptor as no risk of it coming out


----------

